# update and opinions please?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Poor girl, her eye is definitely swollen 

Personally I would be looking at surgery now.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i too would opt for surgery, you have tried but this way, but in all honesty it has been going on too long now.
surgery would probably be your best option


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

awwwwww poor little sweet girl. i don't know what i would do about this. Prob do what your doing here, asking for advice and also asking what the vet thinks would be best now. xxx hope all goes well and she gets fully better soon


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

any idea what has caused her eye to swell up? has she scratched it?

I would take her to see a rabbit specialist and discuss all her options

does she still have full vision in that eye?

has she been xrayed to check her teeth roots arnt causing any problems?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> emzybabe, the vet first thought it was an abcess behind her eye, but seeing as it goes up and down in size, he is no longer sure that is what it is. Neither is he sure how much vision she's gotten in it. He did check her teeth (not by xray) and says that they appear ok, but could it actually be her back teeth? Would they cause her eye to bulge out like this? *You can't see in the pic but there is also a 'membrane' (like a dog's third eyelid) covering about a quarter of they eye, does anybody know what that is likely to be*?


That will be her third eyelid


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the only way you will know for sure if its her teeth or not is to get an xray, the roots of the teeth could be growing up into her eye socket and pushing her eye out, you need to get xrays done as a bare minimum

i would also suggest you find a different, rabbit savy, vet


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

glad your little girl is getting sorted  It was worth a shot of saving the eye but as the vet said, you really need to find out whats behind it now. 
Hope she's ok 

*Heidi*


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

glad shes doing ok, i dont have a 1 eyed bun BUT i do have a 1 eyed cat and a 1 eyed hog

the cats was surgically removed at some point and i can show you how thats healed
(one of the best pics i have that shows her eye, from when i was taming her -ex feral-)









compared to my hog who was born that way









Jacks is a hole as thats how he was born, Moggys however, as it is surgical, is a fully healed sealed shut dimple like thing, the fur over it is a bit thiner then normal, but unless you know you cant really notice (due to her colour :lol: )
neither need any special care taken of their eyes, and both get around perfectly fine and dont have any problems at all


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, glad to hear Angel is doing well 

I have a one eyed bun, he also lost his eye to an infection which we battled against really hard, but it was too nasty. Clover has been one-eyed for two years now. We have never had to interfere with the site at all. Do you have a follow up appointment with your vet? Clover had to go back about a week later just to check it was all healing ok.

The fur has completely grown over where his eye used to be, except for a tiny dot in the corner nearest his nose. You have to look quite hard to notice though.

Clover's only issue is a tendency not to groom 100% efficiently - we think he has "blind spots" and he can't see he's scruffy! His main problem area is his dewlap on the side with no eye; also he has a bit of a problem with getting a mucky bum. We've solved the bum problem now by getting him trimmed a couple of times a year; the dewlap thing the vet said not to worry, just keep an eye to make sure nothing nasty happens (ie skin infections). Is Angel with another bunny? Cos I assume that would solve the grooming issue.

And one other thing we've noticed, when it's time for Clover to go back in his hutch he sometimes sits with his eyeless side facing us going "lalalalala, I can't see you "

Hope Angel recovers quickly. Any more questions, feel free to ask xxx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a bunny with a missing eye. She was attacked by a fox and bitten through the eye. She still technically has the eye as it wasn't removed but once the infection cleared the eye shrunk back to nothing so the eye socket looks empty. She has no sight in that eye and will probably one day need it removed but for now she's doing ok. 

With her being a bunny though and the position of the eyes I just need to make sure she hears me coming or that I go towards her good side so she see's me. If she doesn't hear me or see me then she does dive away in a panic if I get too close on her bad side. I don't need to do anything with the eye apart from keep an eye on it (excuse the pun) to watch out for when she may need it removed. I'll get a picture of her later this evening when I lock them away for the night, at the moment she's in the run and I won't stand a chance at getting her in a good position.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's the picture of Lolly and her missing eye or well the shrivelled eye. Its hardly noticable as she keeps the eye closed most of the time but she is able to open it and then you can see the pink inside but thats only because she still technically has the eye. It will most likely need removing one day but till then we're leaving it as its not causing her any problems. The eye is a bit watery sometimes but thats just tears where the tear duct still works and is keeping the inside of the eye clean, if she gets a thicker discharge thats when we'll remove the eye as it will mean infection is back.










From further away you can't even tell the eye is not there.


----------

